# ADA Aqua soil - How much & long does it lower KH/pH?



## growitnow (Feb 26, 2007)

Hello all,

I've been out of the loop for a few years, and am now setting up a 90gallon planted tank.

90gallon
4 x 55 watt CF
injected c02
two Eheim 2128s
intention = 100% Flourite

I have been reading great things about Aqua soil. Out of the tap, my KH is 4 and pH is 8.2. I am concerned that if I switch to Aqua soil my natural KH will become to low,and pH will swing/crash. I understand there are ADA additiives to increase KH (and I could also add crushed coral to filter, etc. to raise KH).

Please educate. How much would KH/pH be expected to drop, and is the drop only temporary, or would I need to forever maintain by additives higher KH? How do you ADA Aqua soil enthusiasts deal with this?

I literally placed the Flourite order yesterday, so if I'm going to change it I have to do it NOW!

I want to gro glosso, HM, HC, and various others. Thanks for any insight.

growitnow


----------



## growitnow (Feb 26, 2007)

Hello all,

I've been out of the loop for a few years, and am now setting up a 90gallon planted tank.

90gallon
4 x 55 watt CF
injected c02
two Eheim 2128s
intention = 100% Flourite

I have been reading great things about Aqua soil. Out of the tap, my KH is 4 and pH is 8.2. I am concerned that if I switch to Aqua soil my natural KH will become to low,and pH will swing/crash. I understand there are ADA additiives to increase KH (and I could also add crushed coral to filter, etc. to raise KH).

Please educate. How much would KH/pH be expected to drop, and is the drop only temporary, or would I need to forever maintain by additives higher KH? How do you ADA Aqua soil enthusiasts deal with this?

I literally placed the Flourite order yesterday, so if I'm going to change it I have to do it NOW!

I want to gro glosso, HM, HC, and various others. Thanks for any insight.

(sorry, please don't yell at me, I cross posted this in substrates also. If I am going to be able to cancel my Flourite order I need your feedback soon!)

growitnow


----------



## aman74 (Feb 19, 2007)

I'd be interested to hear others experiences as well. From what I have gathered it lowers the ph by about a point. I saw a post where Tom Barr said it "artificially" lowers it and it will mess up you Co2 ppm readings, but I really don't know what he meant by artificial.

I want the pH lowering abilities and also wonder how long they last? And if they actually affect the gh/kh as well.


----------



## fresh_lynny (Mar 9, 2006)

I presently have a KH of 1 and run a pH of about 5.8, and I am about to start a new tank with AS. I doubt it will make that much of a difference to my parameters. It is relative. I believe it makes a huge differenct to alkaline/hard water but not so much to acidic/soft water. I will keep you posted as I set it up.


----------



## Betowess (Dec 9, 2004)

I would stick with the Flourite, but that is the exception. Most everybody loves AS, except me. But with as high of pH as you have AS might be good. HC grows well in AS, for sure. But I have plants which do better in Flourite too. And pressurized CO2 will bring your pH down nicely.


----------



## fresh_lynny (Mar 9, 2006)

ph won't crash.....I have a low KH and PH too....we all have to stop using that terminology...<pH crash>
Bob <Betowess> had some bad experiences with ADA...but most have good, so it depends.


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

Might the lowering of the kH be responsible for most of my plants melting? That might be something you have to consider before switching substrates.


----------



## Hypancistrus (Oct 28, 2004)

growitnow said:


> Hello all,
> Please educate. How much would KH/pH be expected to drop


This has been asked time and time again, and I've yet to see a solid answer, even by ADA.

I use pure RO water in my tanks which I reconstitute, so it gives me the ability to experiment. I tried letting the KH go to near 0 and plants didn't seem to like it too well.

I believe it's good to maintain _some_ carbonate level in the water. Right now I aim for about 40 ppm as CaCO3 (that's a little more than 2 dKH). That's purely for the benefit of plants and fish based on my own observations, and has nothing to do with a "ph crash," which I also believe is a misused & misunderstood term.


----------



## Momotaro (Feb 21, 2003)

Please, post the topic in one section of the forum ONLY.

We like to keep the clutter down.


Mike


----------



## growitnow (Feb 26, 2007)

Momotaro,

Point taken re: undesirability of multiple postings within site. I was not trying to clutter, my apologies. Intended broader coverage was to speed access to replies. I had literally within hours placed $150 order at Bigals for Flourite and having, at exactly the same time, 'discovered' enthusiastic polls on ADA Aqua soil the clock was ticking fast in my ability to cancel the order which I did onthe basis of very helpful replies. Though, I was told, my cancel was 15min too late. Flourite anyone?

growitnow


----------



## Betowess (Dec 9, 2004)

If it makes you feel any better, a beuatiful tank recently displayed by Ghanzafor Ghori (sp) is a 180 gallon autofill autodosed tank which has a little white sand up front and flourite in the main part/back. It was on an inside cover of TAG not too long ago, labeled "Eye Candy". And the good thing about flourite, is you never need to replace it, unlike AS, which is said to deplete in a couple of years.


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

Ghazanfar Ghori.


----------

